# Looking for IPO in Houston



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good group for IPO in or around Houston. Hopefully without going all the way to Austin.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.germanshepherddog.com/region-events/?cy=2015&cm=08&re=sc


----------



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

Not sure I understand the response. None of them are actually in Houston. Hopefully someone knows of a club in or near to Houston and hopefully has personal experience with them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jane gave you the list of clubs in Texas. 

You are asking on the wrong page. Very few IPO people on the board anymore. Better to ask on the facebook pages like this one.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/IPOTraining/

It's not uncommon to drive several hours to a club.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

J and J M said:


> Can anyone recommend a good group for IPO in or around Houston. Hopefully without going all the way to Austin.


Someone from Victoria posted here last month. Said there is nothing in Houston. She's driving to San Antonio, she said there's one there.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

There are a number of people doing IPO in Houston. 

Bayou City Schutzhund Club in Crosby

Houston Working Dog Club in Magnolia

I have known and trained with members of both clubs and have nothing negative to say!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

There's Houston Hundesport too. It's a GSDCA-WDA club.


----------

